# Where to buy triple start taps and dies and holder



## Fish30114 (Oct 29, 2017)

I am looking at starting to make some kitless pens, so I am wanting to buy a die holder that will fit in a Jacobs chuck (I think) and some triple start dies and taps--just looking for advice info on where and with what to start.

Thanks for any input advice!


----------



## More4dan (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is what I use with a MT2 to fit my tailstock. 
https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2314


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Oct 29, 2017)

And this for tapping. 
https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3104&category=-561984047


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mredburn (Oct 29, 2017)

Triple lead taps and dies - ideal for kitless pen making
Triple lead tap and die sets.


----------



## More4dan (Oct 29, 2017)

Rick Herrell makes a great 1-1/2” die holder/adapter that works with the Little Machine Shop die holder. His IAP name is RHerrell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks guys, I buy everything I can from Rick--I already had that part from Little Machine Shop in my 'cart' from them.


----------

